# Open ADGA Sanctioned Show NE Oregon Union County Fair



## polopony (Jun 24, 2011)

*Union County Fair Open ADGA Sanctioned Show*

]udge *Patricia Walke*r

La Grande, Oregon

August 3rd 9 AM

Immediate Release for all non-Union County residents with
Premiums

For more information contact:

Allison Trimble 541-437-9731


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

Can you please post a link to more info on this show?? I checked w/ADGA online & there's no record of it... I tried to google Union County Fair Oregon ADGA show but nothing comes up???

Would love more info on it! Thanx


----------



## polopony (Jun 24, 2011)

As I get more information, I can post it. I know entries are due July 24th or 25th. You can also show from your trailer and do not need to book pens. You can call Allison directly for more information as well. :wink:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Patricia Walker is a FABULOUS judge to show under!!! Very honest and very well versed. Yes, please give more info. I fly home the night before - but I might be interested in coming down!


----------



## polopony (Jun 24, 2011)

What additional information do you need? I can post a link once the premium book comes out for the fair. :leap:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Entry cost, check in date and time, sr/jr ring? Buck ring? Is it a one day show?


----------



## polopony (Jun 24, 2011)

Entries due to Show Superintendent by July 25th (I think)
$3/goat
Only ADGA sanctioned for seniors (at this point-trying to get this changed)
One day show
No buck ring.


----------



## Sans Gene Goats (Jul 2, 2010)

If it looks like it could make sanction for Nigerians I might go  

I have a call in to Allison - I'll post any additional info


----------



## Sans Gene Goats (Jul 2, 2010)

talked to Allison yesterday (super nice gal) and the show will be a combined Junior/Senior doe. 

Sounds pretty solid for sanctioning for Nigerians - it's a bit of a drive but I might still go


----------



## polopony (Jun 24, 2011)

:leap: :leap: :leap: :leap: 
Thanks to all the exhibitors! We had 150+ goats for this show. Next year we are planning to be sanctioned for both junior and senior does.


----------

